# Chart Auditing Liability



## mstenochs (Mar 31, 2008)

My employer is considering expanding our EMR company by offering a chart audting service. My question is what is the liability that would accompany such an endevour? Since I am the one who would be doing the auditing I am very concerned with this . Also, I know that there are several courses available for learning more about auditing but does anyone have any ideas on what is the best auditing course? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blessed01 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Chart Auditing 101*

There is going to be a seminar in Collinsville, Ill. on August 15, 2008 on Chart Auditing.  The speaker is going to be Diane Yates.  The seminar teaches the fundamental tools used in physician chart auditing.  It us designed to tach chart auditing at a beginners level at a very slow pace.  Topics to include: new patient vs. established patient, consultations, inpatient visits, critical care, 1995 vs. 1997 guidelines, and documentation requirements.  The cost is $125 for members and $150 Non-members.  The contact is:

Stefanie Hnery
113 Sycamore Place
O'Fallon, Illinois, 62269
618-623-2229


The time of the seminar is 8am to 4pm.

Thank you.


----------

